# Granada



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi everybody

Would really appreciate your help (again) in finding somewere to overnight in or near Granada Spain.

We've looked at one place, but it just seems to be an underground storeage area and dont fancing staying there as theres no natural light

Thanks in anticipation

Peter


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

There are some sites on the Malaga side of town on the old road open all year. Never used them as we go down to the coast.

Andy


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

There is an Acsi site very near to Granada, we stopped there a few years back but cant remember the name offhand.
There was also an area for motorhomes to stop overnight right outside the Allambra Palace.

RD


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

This may be a bit further out than you are after.
http://www.campings.com/camping-lomas-guejar-sierra/
But it's a great site and there's a bus stop right outside entrance with regular buses to Granada. We had 3 or 4 nights there in 2009 and fitted in excellent walks and bike rides plus a day in Granada.
Steve.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

We stopped at Camping Suspiro de Moro on the road out of Granada towards Motril - fine when we were there a few years back

Mike


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

tubbytuba said:


> This may be a bit further out than you are after.
> http://www.campings.com/camping-lomas-guejar-sierra/
> But it's a great site and there's a bus stop right outside entrance with regular buses to Granada. We had 3 or 4 nights there in 2009 and fitted in excellent walks and bike rides plus a day in Granada.
> Steve.


Las Lomas gets my vote too.

It's also here


----------



## Qnapper (Jul 26, 2012)

tonyt said:


> tubbytuba said:
> 
> 
> > This may be a bit further out than you are after.
> ...


Las Lomas is first class we stayed there September for 5 days and got the bus into Granada each from outside campsite.

Staff are friendly, helpful and the site is quiet.

John


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

javea said:


> We stopped at Camping Suspiro de Moro on the road out of Granada towards Motril - fine when we were there a few years back
> 
> Mike


Staying here. It took some finding as the road to the site runs alongside the main road and the sat nav didnt notice the differance


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

In our ignorance we thought we might visit the Alhambra. A warning! Get your tickets well in advance or be there queuing before 7am for the few they keep back. It’s well worth it.

Incidentally you can wild camp on their car park but it is expensive (metered) see Nuke’s entry in the MHFs database of campsites.

Dick


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Peter: this is a very convenient and pleasant site about 3 km from the centre in the suburb of La Zubia:

http://www.reinaisabelcamping.com/default.asp?action=english

There is a bus stop outside which has a good service into the city centre handy for all the sights.

The pitches are not big so, if you have a big vehicle, it might be a good idea to check first.

G


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Another vote for Camping Reina Isabel - stayed there between christmas and new year 2008. Campsite reception very kindly booked our tickets to the Allhambra for us - charged a modest fee but they had to call several times before getting through.
It's worth taking the minibus from the town up to the Alhambra just for the ride - it's quite an experience as the roads are narrow and steep!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We also used Reina Isabela and found it very convenient. 
But be prepared for a lot of SEX!! 

No matter which way I moved my chair I was facing at least one set of copulating cats! The population has probably multiplied 10-fold by now.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

I can't remember the name but we stayed in the most central campsite for Granada a few years ago It was not that expensive in winter, was quiet and felt safe.There were frequent buses into the centre but walking was an option as it was flat and not too far.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Peter: this is a very convenient and pleasant site about 3 km from the centre in the suburb of La Zubia:
> 
> http://www.reinaisabelcamping.com/default.asp?action=english
> 
> ...


  I have to agree. Also very friendly owner/reception staff. I got a 7m. Chausson in with no problem. Have also used the coach/camper parking at the Alhambra itself;which is Ok for a quick overnight, but not for a longer stay. Must emphasise the need to make sure you book your Alhambra visit in advance; and also to not overlook the other interesting visits in the city.
buen viaje,
eddied


----------

